# Found Some Interesting LEDS



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I noticed these lights on clearance at my local BJ'S Wholesale Club. They are battery operated, batteries are included, three in a pack for $9.90 plus tax. They can be stuck on with peel off adhesive on bottom, and have two settings, high and low. Here is a pic of the package, and one of my gravestones inside the garage lit up on the low setting. I had a pic of the high setting, but I accidentally deleted it from my camera. The high setting made a wider circle of light and lit the top of the gravestone a bit more. If you struggle with way too many electrical cords, (like I do), these could be a great solution to highlight gravestones and props. I am hoping that they last all night on the 3 AA Batteries in each! You could probably add gels to them if you wanted color. I might make up some small black boxes to put them in, in case of rain, and so they won't be so obvious in the graveyard.

led lights :: 100_0703.jpg picture by ScaryGodmother_2007 - Photobucketled lights :: 100_0705.jpg picture by ScaryGodmother_2007 - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We used a similar battery-operated LED last year to help trigger a motion-sensor on a talking gargoyle we had on a column. He was out near our sidewalk and we didn't want to run an electrical cord for a light (chance of tripping up a TOT). We used some hot glue to stick the battery-operated light to our mailbox post, aiming it at the sensor on the gargoyle. People walking by would interrupt the beam - worked perfectly.


----------



## JosePrendes (Jul 14, 2009)

Rain is a big issue with me. I live in CA and Oct. is a rainy month. What is a good way to keep stuff dry? Just build boxes around them.

I heard 2-liter soda bottles work.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> We used a similar battery-operated LED last year to help trigger a motion-sensor on a talking gargoyle we had on a column. He was out near our sidewalk and we didn't want to run an electrical cord for a light (chance of tripping up a TOT). We used some hot glue to stick the battery-operated light to our mailbox post, aiming it at the sensor on the gargoyle. People walking by would interrupt the beam - worked perfectly.


Great idea Roxy! I may have to try that on some of my motion sensor props!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

JosePrendes said:


> Rain is a big issue with me. I live in CA and Oct. is a rainy month. What is a good way to keep stuff dry? Just build boxes around them.
> 
> I heard 2-liter soda bottles work.


I don't want to jinx myself, but we have not had a rainy Halloween in a few years. I have not tried the soda bottles, I'll have to keep that in mind, just in case.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

for rain issues, I use alot of the cheap dollar store plastic containers. You can find most sizes that you need. I even put all my prop controls and sound cards in them and they work great. I have also been using the shoe sized ones to put all my props controls in to store after the big night.You can just stack them up and they are protected and stored very nicely.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Jose,

On the other side of the hill in in LA we have wind instead of fire. Its crazy downtown will be raining and the valley will be dry as a bone and usually on fire.

But it only needs to rain once to ruin it for ya. I think its rained 2 of the halloweens I have had in LA in 35 years, but I still weatherproof everything. Kprimms advice is good.

Cut some small slats at the top near the lid, this is where you'll rout the cords thru, Then snap the lid on. Since water falls on your props and pools underneath them, this way they will be off the ground and out of the rain. And you can spray paint the containers black, put some moss on em, or even make a mache rock to cover it up.

And ScaryGodMother, those are good finds, I'm gonna scour my biglots and see if i can find some like that.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Those are nice. Great find.


----------

